# Lovers have rings made from their bones



## Johnny Thunder

*Lovers have rings made from their bones*
Dec 8 2006
By Robert Dex

WHAT would you do to show your commitment to your other half? Harriet Harriss,32, and her boyfriend Matthew Harrison, 26, took part in an amazing scientific experiment to create some unique jewellery.

Now the pair are sporting commitment rings made from human bone.

The rings were made after Harriet had two wisdom teeth removed and a tiny bit of bone from the operation was given to bio-engineer Dr Ian Thompson.
Over three months he used this to grow more bone tissue, which was then made into the rings. Harriet and Matthew helped design the bio-jewellery and the whole process is now documented in an exhibition at Guy's Hospital, St Thomas Street.

Matthew said: "The final rings will be precious to us,but not in a financial way. They are full of meaning and symbolism but not in a traditional way." The project was started three years ago by two students at the Royal College of Art to see how techniques for growing bone tissue used in reconstructive surgery could work in jewellery making.

Dr Thompson, from King's College London, said: "This project will help us develop the skills that create small and often complex bone shapes which can be used in reconstructive injury - for example rebuilding a damaged eye socket after an accident or surgery."

Four couples, including Harriet and Matthew, from Bethnal Green, east London, took part in the experiment. The exhibition runs until February 14 and is funded by the Guy's and St Thomas' Charity.


----------



## EvilQueen1298

You have got to be kidding me!?
I prefer my gold band thank you!
To each their own as they always say.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I want rings made from my bone!


----------



## Fangs

*Bone**s* Sickie, you want rings made from your *bones*!!!   LOL hehehehe (gotta love me! :devil


----------



## DeathTouch

Now that is what I call giving her the bone. LOL


----------



## ScareShack

Thats neat!
I asked the wife if I could make a necklace from all the kids teeth.she said no.


----------



## DeathTouch

Maybe you should explain to her the cost savings as per Happy meal vs soup.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

lmao!!!!


----------



## Paranormal Media

What the hell....This is nuts! I will be damned if I give anymore bones for a woman...come to think of it I want my damn rib back! Some people are just plain and simple......retarded, no other way to look at it.


----------



## TearyThunder

And I thought sporting Kouma's birthstone (in my engagement ring) and his astrological sign (a tattoo on my ankle) was bad. :grin:


----------



## slightlymad

Kinda neat not for me but kinda neat


----------



## Long_Tom

Kinda gives "taking my hand in marriage" a whole new meaning, dunnit? :-D


----------



## Dan The Welder

Thats an interesting couple...


----------

